# Who still uses the "Internet Explorer' internet Browser?



## RKW3 (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to but I found out that *Mozilla Firefox *is much faster and more responsive when going to websites. My computer is also really slow so this helps out a lot. There is also a 'tabs' feature which lets you open as many different sites at one time as you want without opening another browser.

Free Mozilla Firefox Download

It's 100% safe and legal and everything, Google runs it by the way.

Most of you know about it already, just spreadin the word to help some people out.


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Opera.


----------



## lordson (Oct 26, 2007)

not many peopel sitll use IE. i think jsut the corporates for security reasons and people who arn't computer savvy. the general consensus is Firefox, and some people use Opera like above but not as many as Firefox users


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 26, 2007)

lordson said:


> not many peopel sitll use IE. i think jsut the corporates for security reasons and people who arn't computer savvy. the general consensus is Firefox, and some people use Opera like above but not as many as Firefox users



IE is LESS secure in most cases.

I've been using Firefox since version 0.49 several years ago...
Internet explorer has copied more and more features from it every release...

Also....Firefox IS NOT run by Google.
In fact, they have nothing to do with Google.  They just get ad revenue from Google searches in their bar.

Firefox is open source, so....I don't think google has much interest in it anyways lol...other than the serious number of users who use the built-in google search.

Nice post though, for those who didn't know.  It's a bit faster I find, especially if you download fasterfox, which helps tweak some of the more intricate settings that most noobs wouldn't be able to understand (like auto settings for speed basically)


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2007)

I do agree that firefox is great....and I may have to go back to using it very soon.  There are a few things Opera has that I LOVE that firefox doesn't, that I am having a hard time parting with......however, Opera has been locking up REALLY bad for a couple of months now on my computer.  It sucks.


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, and the google search bar is in Opera, too.


----------



## Lars Leber (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Internet Explorer. IE7 has a 'tabs' feature .. just spreading the word to help some people out.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2007)

lordson said:


> not many peopel sitll use IE. i think jsut the corporates for security reasons and people who arn't computer savvy. the general consensus is Firefox, and some people use Opera like above but not as many as Firefox users


 

It's a mixed blessing for me.  I'm a remote employee - i.e. work at home.  I get phone,fax and internet services paid by the company.  But there are restrictions.  Basically, any website that has the potential for adult content is likely to be blocked.  There have been numerous time I am not able to view someone's photo if they put in a link, rather than post it in the thread.

I have let the antivirus and firewalls software on my personal PC expire because I don't use it for any web situations.  Ther restrictions aren't that numerous and the one that are blocked are likely to be for my benefit.  Not into porn myself.

OK, all that said, I use IE.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 27, 2007)

lol, I'm the lone Safari user.  

It's got all I need, tabs and rss reader, downloader, and browser of course.  I use to use firefox but I find the mounted drive kind of annoying and its just not as fast as Safari.  Particularly start up time.  And I never really found a need hardly any of the FF extensions.  Guess I'm just your basic browser.  I like my feeds, and I like to browse forums, so I'll stick the faster Safari.  

Safari sucks on PC though, I tried it out at work, and went back to Firefox... I have to use a PC at work


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 27, 2007)

Opera is the way to go.  Been using it since version 7, and version 9 is spectacular.  Much faster loading (if you use a lot of extentions) than FF, built in email, built in mouse gestures (that work, unlike ff extentions), and doesn't have the awful memory leaks of FF...meaning it runs better on computers with lower memory, and lets you multitask better.  But you decide


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 27, 2007)

I use IE7 (mostly) at home, but sometimes dip into Firefox, at work it's still IE6, though that now feels incredibly clunky these days, as well as being less than standards compliant.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been using Firefox since it was Netscape for Windows 3.01.  I also used the built in mailer until they seperated it out and now use Thunderbird. I use Outlook on my work computer, but I won't use it on my home computers. I only run IE 6 when I have to on sites built with Microsoft products because Microsoft makes sure that Mozilla isn't 100% compatable with it's products. I won't use IE 7.0 because that still has some problems with security and compatability. 

As the saying goes, IE with lipstick is still IE.

Mike


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 27, 2007)

what the hell is the internet?


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 27, 2007)

I mostly use Firefox although I have Opera installed and like it very much.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 27, 2007)

I never used IE (been using computers for ages) .. and hopefully never will ... 



lordson said:


> not many peopel sitll use IE. i think jsut the corporates for security reasons and people who arn't computer savvy. the general consensus is Firefox, and some people use Opera like above but not as many as Firefox users



no serious company would encourage people to use IE for security reasons  IE always was just one big security hole. And so is Outlook.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 27, 2007)

I use IE.  I have used Firefox in the past but I had to many sites that wouldn't open properly due to Firefox but then again that was about 3 years ago


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> I use IE.  I have used Firefox in the past but I had to many sites that wouldn't open properly due to Firefox but then again that was about 3 years ago



Really?  I've not ONCE ran into that problem that I can think of.  

The only exception at ALL that I can think of is, we have this online thingy we do with one of my classes, and it only works in IE....which I find to be incredibly stupid, but whatev.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 27, 2007)

Corry said:


> Really? I've not ONCE ran into that problem that I can think of.
> 
> The only exception at ALL that I can think of is, we have this online thingy we do with one of my classes, and it only works in IE....which I find to be incredibly stupid, but whatev.


 
Like I said, the last time I used Firefox was 3 years ago so alot of improvements could have been made since then.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow I didn't know so many people used internet browsers other than 'internet explorer'.

I used the original internet explorer that was already installed on my pc all my life. I'm glad I finally chose a better browser, however.

And thanks for the person who told me firefox was not run by google, by the adds and stuff on google I thought it was.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> what the hell is the internet?



The best thing Al Gore ever gave us!


----------



## Davec223 (Oct 27, 2007)

Firefox all the way for me, I just hate using IE now.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone use Camino?


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2007)

Never heard of it, John!


----------



## Zatodragon (Oct 27, 2007)

I've transfered from Internet Exploder to FF a while ago and been loving it ever since.  Quick, clean, and easy.


----------



## Matt.H (Oct 27, 2007)

Firefox all the way here. I only use IE for that odd site that wont work on FF.  I love Firefox.  the whole Open Source thing got me hooked.  I love to be able to customize it.


----------



## indiephoto (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to use Ie but now I use FF I've never heard of opera I"ll have to Google it but just curious any body else (who uses Fire fox) have the Me.dium add-on?


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 27, 2007)

Corry said:


> Never heard of it, John!



I downloaded it the other day, it's a very simple layout but it looks alright.

I think it might be mac only browser


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 27, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> lol, I'm the lone Safari user.
> 
> It's got all I need, tabs and rss reader, downloader, and browser of course.  I use to use firefox but I find the mounted drive kind of annoying and its just not as fast as Safari.  Particularly start up time.  And I never really found a need hardly any of the FF extensions.  Guess I'm just your basic browser.  I like my feeds, and I like to browse forums, so I'll stick the faster Safari.
> 
> Safari sucks on PC though, I tried it out at work, and went back to Firefox... I have to use a PC at work


lol I did use Safari on my mac....until it stopped working with hotmail.  I can't say I'll miss it...cause firefox has all the same features plus addons.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, they even have a smilie for this....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 28, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> what the hell is the internet?



You, see...it's a series of tubes...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 29, 2007)

At work it's IE as others (6.0 also). At home I also have IE, but most of my surfing is done here anyway.
I didn't say that, BTW.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 29, 2007)

Opera anyone?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 29, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Opera anyone?



no thanks but as your buying I'll have a double Jack Daniels


----------



## JDS (Oct 29, 2007)

I only use IE at work as some of our corporate apps require it - ActiveX, etc..  I prefer Firefox.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Oct 29, 2007)

i still use IE7.


----------



## phakimata (Oct 29, 2007)

What is Internet explorer????? 

I use Firefox!!!! Just wonderfull and cool/useful plug-ins.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 31, 2007)

IE for earning money (work)

FF for spendiing money (photography)


----------



## Payt (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a friend who is still too stubborn to give up IE. Despite their recent upgrade to tabbed browsing, Firefox still has much better protection when dealing with pop-ups and such. And I'm not sure about IE, but FF has a feature where I can add my favorite sites to the top of my browser as buttons, located right under the address bar (which is really nice).

I don't know why anyone would still use IE, haha.

EDIT: And yes.. I am guilty of using IE when I must access rare sites that Firefox will not display properly.


----------



## morydd (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually use Mozilla (the full suite with mail, calendar, etc.) at home for about 90% of what I do. My wife uses firefox, as it enables us to keep our cookies and bookmarks seperate. I also use Konqueror (the KDE Browser) occasionally and once in a blue moon I fire up Lynx. I haven't looked at Opera in years. Probably because last time I did it wasn't really free. I've got IE7 on the windows machines, and a use it for a few games that I can't play in FF bcause of stupid ActiveX nonsense. Oh, and IE6 at work because they refuse to upgrade anything around here.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 1, 2007)

I use Firefox.  We have IE at work though, and I hate it.  I don't know what version it is, but it's not the one that has tabs.  I keep trying to open a link in a new tab and I can't.  Very frustrating - lol.


----------



## JHF Photography (Nov 1, 2007)

I use Safari! Well, on my Mac anyways... lol. And for the record, it does work with hotmail - you should give it another shot, Sideburns.

I actually use a variety of browsers, depending on where and what I'm working on.

Home on my Mac = Safari
Home on my PC = Firefox
At work on the PC = Crap (Internet Explorer, incase you needed a translation for that)


Jason


----------



## Dweller (Nov 5, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Opera anyone?



I tend to stay out of the browser wars but that page REALLY had to stretch to make some of its points. Some made no point at all IMO.



> Myth - "Firefox Achieved 150 million downloads in January of 2006" - Example
> 
> Reality - "Oops. We recently introduced a bug into the counter and it's being fixed. We're not quite there yet. Sorry for the confusion. We accidentally counted the 20 million people who updated from Firefox 1.5 to Firefox 1.5.0.1 this week."



So they went from one Really Big Number to another Really Big Number. gotcha.


Personally I use FF at home and IE7 at work (required by the position). I also have used Safari, Opera, Netscape and some others that have since disappeared.


----------



## djf (Nov 9, 2007)

The Firefox myths page is old and widely debunked.  Just Google search. 

I use Firefox on all my computers.  The only one where it lags is on the Mac, but I'm so used to it that I just deal.


----------



## domromer (Jan 12, 2008)

I went from IE, to FF, SF, OP,back to FF and now I'm on Camino. Which I like a lot. Seems faster than both safari and Firefox. Both of which seemed to get buggy after awhile.


----------



## salexander867 (Jan 12, 2008)

lordson said:


> not many peopel sitll use IE. i think jsut the corporates for security reasons and people who arn't computer savvy. the general consensus is Firefox, and some people use Opera like above but not as many as Firefox users


 
That is certainly not true. IE is still the most used browser based on actual statistics. IE (versions 5-7) used by 56%

*Browser Use Statistics for December 2007*
*IE7 *21.0%
*IE6 *33.2%
*IE5   *1.7%
*Fx   *36.3%
*Moz *1.4%
*S     *1.7%
*O    *1.4%


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are the browser stats for people who visit my blog (Opera is so high because that's what I use)

189	37.80%	Firefox	2.0.0
	108	21.60%	Opera	9.24
	105	21.00%	MSIE	7.0
	71	14.20%	MSIE	6.0
	21	4.20%	Safari	1.2
	3	0.60%	Camino	1.5.3
	1	0.20%	Firefox	1.5
	1	0.20%	Opera	9.25
	1	0.20%	Firefox	1.5.0


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 13, 2008)

Firefox 2.0.0.11


----------



## ianm (Jan 13, 2008)

firefox here, also use opera (have to, some reason windblows live mail doesn't work in ff)


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 13, 2008)

FF and I use Safari on my Mac. IE at work, no choice there.


----------



## usayit (Jan 13, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> lol I did use Safari on my mac....until it stopped working with hotmail.  I can't say I'll miss it...cause firefox has all the same features plus addons.



Safari works fine on a  Mac with Hotmail.. Other "PCs" at home use Firefox.  Work forces us to use IE crap.   On occasion, I use lynx.


----------



## usayit (Jan 13, 2008)

ianm said:


> firefox here, also use opera (have to, some reason windblows live mail doesn't work in ff)



Its the same reason why others are also having problems.  They made updates that are causing issues but I noticed that things have improved within the last week or so.  Attempting logins from www.hotmail.com directly would cause an endless loop or things would just fail (worked around by going through www.msn.com instead).  Other times, www.msn.com had issues when clicking on the "hotmail' link.  I'm not sure.. but it was some sort of issue with refreshing stale security cookies (worked around by logging out and going through a re-login).    

As I said.. I noticed better improvements over the past week or so.


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Firefox @ home 
IE @ work...where I spend half my day telling customers to switch to Firefox so it'll run the company's website.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 14, 2008)

I am a firefox kinda guy.


----------



## Corry (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I said when this thread first started that I was probably going to have to switch back to Firefox from Opera because I was having issues with gmail....they seem to have cleared up.  I am STICKING with Opera.  Love it.  There are so many features that I just can't seem to give up!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 14, 2008)

i read a few of the first posts on here and decided to skip through most of the rest because i figured i'd get mad as i'm sure there is plenty of "my browser is better than yours" bull$hiz so i'll just post my thoughts.

I still use IE because i like it more than all the other browsers i've used. I find it very simple and easy to use. All my favorites are where they're suppose to be and it plays well with vista. I tried firefox and opera for a while (as well as the windows version of safari, wich was FAR from perfect... ) and i just always end up coming back to IE. I used to think firefox was faster than IE , but on my current setup, i feel like IE is just as fast or faster than FF. I still have firefox on my desktop, but i just dont really use it. I think it opens slower on my computer than IE as well. one thing i like most about IE over firefox is that to open a new tab, you just click the tab button instead of having to use a key combo or find that option on the menu. I'm not a microsoft fanboy or anything, and i'm open to new programs if theres a better way to do things, but for me, IE has been the best program i've used so far. I loved the screen fonts used in Safari , but it kept crashing on me. If they could fix that and add a "new tab" button, i'd switch over in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 14, 2008)

still using firefox. at home and at work.

also, still using thunderbird for email


----------



## ianm (Jan 14, 2008)

usayit said:


> Its the same reason why others are also having problems.  They made updates that are causing issues but I noticed that things have improved within the last week or so.  Attempting logins from www.hotmail.com directly would cause an endless loop or things would just fail (worked around by going through www.msn.com instead).  Other times, www.msn.com had issues when clicking on the "hotmail' link.  I'm not sure.. but it was some sort of issue with refreshing stale security cookies (worked around by logging out and going through a re-login).
> 
> As I said.. I noticed better improvements over the past week or so.



nah, still borked here - the only reason i have stupid hotmail is i've always had it


----------



## Battou (Jan 14, 2008)

The primary Browser on this computer is IE but I use Firefox, it's a pain in the back side when ever I try opening a link from an IM or some software, It by default tries to open it with IE and I can't change it as it's not my computer.


----------



## Corry (Jan 14, 2008)

Battou said:


> The primary Browser on this computer is IE but I use Firefox, it's a pain in the back side when ever I try opening a link from an IM or some software, It by default tries to open it with IE and I can't change it as it's not my computer.



I KNOW!!!! That is SOOO annoying!!!! I have tried everything I can to figure out how to make it open in Opera, or even Firefox for that matter....but NOOOOOOO.  So, I have gotten in the habit of copy and pasting links from my IM boxes into a new browser of MY choosing.


----------



## Battou (Jan 14, 2008)

Corry said:


> I KNOW!!!! That is SOOO annoying!!!! I have tried everything I can to figure out how to make it open in Opera, or even Firefox for that matter....but NOOOOOOO.  So, I have gotten in the habit of copy and pasting links from my IM boxes into a new browser of MY choosing.



It's a matter of resetting the primary browser on the computer, If it's your computer you can do that.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 14, 2008)

Corry said:


> I KNOW!!!! That is SOOO annoying!!!! I have tried everything I can to figure out how to make it open in Opera, or even Firefox for that matter....but NOOOOOOO. So, I have gotten in the habit of copy and pasting links from my IM boxes into a new browser of MY choosing.


 
It is possible to change it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2008)

In Firefox under Tools>Options>Main there's a check box the make it check if Firefox is the default browser (and a button to make it check now), I'm sure there's something similar in the options menu on Opera.


----------



## Corry (Jan 15, 2008)

It is my default browser....it's been quite a while since I tried to fix it though....maybe it's been fixed with updates.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 15, 2008)

right click on the start bar, go to properties.
Then click the start menu tab
Then click customize
Then change your default thinger to Firefox.  It should work...


----------



## leaving0hio (Jan 15, 2008)

I use Safari and Camino on the Mac.  On the PC at work I use firefox with the IE tab extension in case I need to do anything in IE.


----------



## Corry (Jan 15, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> right click on the start bar, go to properties.
> Then click the start menu tab
> Then click customize
> Then change your default thinger to Firefox.  It should work...



It's already set to Opera.  Has been since I first got Vista.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 15, 2008)

I primarily use FF, though I'll use Opera occasionally. I use Lynx for showing clients what their Flash website looks like to a search engine (try it).

IE is always the problem child in writing CSS. I hate it.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 16, 2008)

IE7 here.


----------



## Noob7_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

I use IE, i have tried FF before but my eyes hurt looking at the font.  I have tried changing it but it doesnt seem to help.  I guess Im a rare case


----------

